# Panic attacks?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wonder if any of you have ever heard of dogs having panic attacks, because I believe that's what Cash is doing. It's happened 3 times now and all three times we were out in a wide-open space

The first time he was at the fenced-in area in my neighborhood where I take my dogs to work on obedience, throw the ball, and let them play. He was on his long line and I was about to throw the ball for him when all of a sudden he went nuts! He started sprinting around the park as fast as he could the whole time barking and yelling like someone was hurting him. I couldn't catch him even with the long line, so I stood by the gate and when he passed by I stepped on the line. As soon as I grabbed his line he started jumping and scratching at the gate, still barking and whining. I let him in the car and he slowly calmed down. I really didn't think anything of this incident; figuring he'd probably been stung by a wasp or something.

The second time was at my parents' 110-acre ranch. Again, he was on his long line. I handed his line to my husband and got on my dirt bike. As soon as I left, he did the same thing, sprinting around, barking and crying. He was not able to pull the line out of my husband's hand. When I heard him I came back but he wouldn't calm down. He didn't calm down until, again, we put him in the car and then he slowly got himself together. 

The third time was the same day. I don't know what set him off. We were at the ranch and I had him on his flexi leash and he was trotting around, playing, having a good time when he suddenly did the same thing. I put him in the car and he gradually calmed himself. 

Any ideas what's going on? Is he agorophobic? Should I not take him to wide-open places anymore?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

what are your actions when he starts to get into one of these fits? I know its only happened a few times, but what are you doing to help stop him from escalating into a frieked out mess? Have you noticed any sort of trigger that sets him off?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I knew someone whose shepherd started having panic attacks when she was about 2 yrs old. I don't know the circumstances that brought it on, but it was diagnosed by a behaviorist as panic attacks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: tibvixie101what are your actions when he starts to get into one of these fits? I know its only happened a few times, but what are you doing to help stop him from escalating into a frieked out mess? Have you noticed any sort of trigger that sets him off?


There's really no "escalating." One minute he's a happy dog and the next minute he's sprinting around acting like he's being killed. When I catch him, I pet him and say "you're ok, Cashdog, it's Ok." He will look me straight in the eye and keep howling and barking and trying to get away. The only thing that calms him down is putting him in the car. So far, no apparent triggers- the only common denominator is wide-open spaces.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

You will see triggers, I couldn't see them but the woman whose dog had the attacks was able to see the same slight changes in her and got to know when an attack was coming on.


----------



## Nala'smom (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi-
I have a 3yr old GSD and she seems to have panic attacks. One minute she is calm and relaxed and the next, she attacks my fence....tearing the wood in shreds and escapes. She is scheduled to be spayed soon and I am walking her with a backpack nightly to give her a "job". Any other ideas on how I can help her get over these anxiety attacks. She is a rescue so I don't know a lot about her past. But I do know she didn't have a lot of consistent training or discipline - she's a jumper and we are working that issue also. Thanks for any advice!


----------

